# LA Drivers: Hollywood Bowl Drop Off



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Discovered the best spot for Hollywood Bowl drop offs. 

If you're going north on Highland it's on the right just before the 101 south on ramp. There's a driveway to a parking lot next to a pedestrian tunnel that crosses under Highland. You can also access it when coming into the area on the 101 from the south. Get off at the "Highland Ave/Hollywood Bowl" exit, turn right on Odin, and another right on Highland to reach the spot. After dropping off the 101 south and north on ramps are right there for quickly leaving the area.


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

I will check that out. I had two drop offs last night and they both insisted on getting out of the car while it was stopped on Highland. I was just waiting to get a ticket.


----------



## Cystud2010 (Oct 8, 2015)

UberComic said:


> Discovered the best spot for Hollywood Bowl drop offs.
> 
> If you're going north on Highland it's on the right just before the 101 south on ramp. There's a driveway to a parking lot next to a pedestrian tunnel that crosses under Highland. You can also access it when coming into the area on the 101 from the south. Get off at the "Highland Ave/Hollywood Bowl" exit, turn right on Odin, and another right on Highland to reach the spot. After dropping off the 101 south and north on ramps are right there for quickly leaving the area.


Bless you


----------



## Ed Galicki (Jul 23, 2016)

So does this mean there isn't a driveway you can go up and drop off an older person close to the entrance?


----------



## Cystud2010 (Oct 8, 2015)

Now Hollywood bowl has dedicated place for uber drop offs. It was easy in and out. Just ask the people directing traffic....this is the place I think your referring too but not just old people any uber pax...


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Hollywood bowl and Rose bowl are big NO NO for pick ups. I stay the hell away from those places. Drop offs can be ok if it's still early. I learned the hard way, just passing it on.


----------



## Ed Galicki (Jul 23, 2016)

Cystud2010 said:


> Now Hollywood bowl has dedicated place for uber drop offs. It was easy in and out. Just ask the people directing traffic....this is the place I think your referring too but not just old people any uber pax...


WOULD UBER OBJECT TO SHORT RIDE TO BOWL FROM SOMEWHERE JUST SOUTH LIKE SUNSET bLVD AND McCADDEN ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ed Galicki said:


> WOULD UBER OBJECT TO SHORT RIDE TO BOWL FROM SOMEWHERE JUST SOUTH LIKE SUNSET bLVD AND McCADDEN ?


The driver would be pissed, have a $5. tip ready!


----------



## Ed Galicki (Jul 23, 2016)

If that's all it takes I could do even a little better - 

Can you get UBER ride by phone? or do you have to be a member on internet?

Thanks - eg


----------

